
How Kulbhushan Jadhav's mother foiled Pakistan's crooked plan - Nitishshah700
https://m.timesofindia.com/india/how-kulbhushan-jadhavs-mother-foiled-pakistans-crooked-plan/articleshow/62274323.cms
======
fdsak
Man why you are sharking all 'crooked' links from Indian MSM? Any agenda or
just killing time ?

